# Windows 10 activation



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

My windows 10 is suddenly deactivated after disabling secure boot and it cant be activated again, troubleshooting gives me error and tells me it cant be installed on this unit.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

adrlian said:


> troubleshooting gives me error


such as?

error code or message would help to see what's the problem.


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> such as?
> 
> error code or message would help to see what's the problem.


https://gyazo.com/f5da568c90673265556daff4f6a29879


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

It seems it was interrupted by not being connected to the internet


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

This should help https://techcult.com/wiki/fix-error-code-0x8007000d-trying-activate-windows/


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Windows key + R
slui.exe 0x3
Enter genuine product key

If not working, disable firewall and try again.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Did you upgrade from windows 7 or 8 or did the pc come with windows 10


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

User55555555587 said:


> Did you upgrade from windows 7 or 8 or did the pc come with windows 10


neither of these worked.. the pc came with windows 10 when i bought it. product key is a sticker on my computer itself so i have a key.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

adrlian said:


> product key is a sticker on my computer


In that case you don't need to enter the key.

Instead run command prompt as Administrator and run following command:

```
slmgr /upk
```
reboot system and it must activate.


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> In that case you don't need to enter the key.
> 
> Instead run command prompt as Administrator and run following command:
> 
> ...


Running the command just gives me error


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Slmgr.vbs /ipk followed by your product key


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

adrlian said:


> Running the command just gives me error


What was the error?

Secure Boot should not be affecting the activation key.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Do not do Slmgr.vbs /upk it uninstalls the product key


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Did you do the suggestion in post #11


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

User55555555587 said:


> Did you do the suggestion in post #11


Yes, got the same error. https://gyazo.com/55b5ac2fb57bd79cda112ab45a80a72f


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It could be due to a service not running, or there is some corruption to system files..

Have a look at these instructions:

a. Press *Windows logo *key *+ R*, type *services.msc.*

b. Search for *Software Protection*. Check the current status of the service. If you want to make changes, you can do it by opening it.

c. Go to the *General *tab. You can _Start or Stop_ the Startup type of the _Software Protection service_s from the general tab.

Also, run the System File Checker scan on the computer. This tool scans for missing or corrupted system files and repairs them.

Refer to:

*How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833/en-us


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

Couriant said:


> It could be due to a service not running, or there is some corruption to system files..
> 
> Have a look at these instructions:
> a. Press *Windows logo *key *+ R*, type *services.msc.*
> ...


https://gyazo.com/d2815d50668fc81b0967ec7571dcd8d3
i am so confused, literally nothing seems to work for me


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Make sure your account has admin privileges by going to User accounts.

actually first go into Command Prompt in admin mode: Right click on the Start Menu button and choose Command Prompt (admin mode) 

If you don't see Command Prompt, use Windows Powershell (admin mode) instead. If you get prompted with username and password, then your user account does not have admin rights.


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

I do not see command prompt admin when i right click on start button. but i get powershell admin, but it doesnt require username and password


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

adrlian said:


> I do not see command prompt admin when i right click on start button. but i get powershell admin, but it doesnt require username and password


OK, so that is something. type in this box *sfc /scannow *and press enter. Lets see if it can find any corruption


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

adrlian said:


> I do not see command prompt admin when i right click on start button. but i get powershell admin, but it doesnt require username and password


 power shell is a more advanced version of command prompt but they work the same when it comes to entering commands


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

Couriant said:


> OK, so that is something. type in this box *sfc /scannow *and press enter. Lets see if it can find any corruption


https://gyazo.com/7f8d4b47ce8b1c5b706b930ada182a28
i get the same message when doing it in powershell admin aswell.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm ok... try this. In the same box, type *net start sppsvc *and see if till show it was completed.


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

Couriant said:


> hmm ok... try this. In the same box, type *net start sppsvc *and see if till show it was completed.


https://gyazo.com/e724fe485021512eeadae36011838305
error message again


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

also when looking at the C drive i have a windows.old and a windows folder. the windows folder only has powershell file in it while the windows.old file is packed with different files and etc.
and the windows.old have not been made any changes to since my pc had windows activated while my Windows folder has been made the recent changes (if this makes any sense)


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

looking at the last date modified was literally an hour before deactivating secure boot, and since then the file has not been made any changes to. may i have messed something up in the BIOS settings?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Your computer must be pretty messed up if your getting all those errors


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't believe the changes in the BIOS would have affected the activation.

the windows.old folder is a backup of the Windows folder when you upgrade Windows, or maybe an update. Was this Windows an upgrade from Windows 7 or did you get an update done?


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

Couriant said:


> I don't believe the changes in the BIOS would have affected the activation.
> 
> the windows.old folder is a backup of the Windows folder when you upgrade Windows, or maybe an update. Was this Windows an upgrade from Windows 7 or did you get an update done?


Bought the computer used and it was all updated to windows 10 when i started it up. have had the computer for over a year and never had a problem with it before


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

The last resort may be to start fresh with a clean install of windows 10 and enter the product key when it asks for it during installation


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

adrlian said:


> My windows 10 is suddenly deactivated after disabling secure boot


Have you enabled secure boot then tried to activate?


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> Have you enabled secure boot then tried to activate?


yup.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you are still having problems, backup whatever you want to keep and clean install windows. Make sure you do not "reinstall" from within windows; boot with a usb install and delete all partitions then install. Once done, copy back whatever data files you backed up, install programs, install drivers, etc, etc.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Note if you already had windows properly activated on this system, you will not need to do anything nor will you need to enter a key. There is an option when doing the install to skip the key. Windows will then activate itself when there is an internet connection.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> If you are still having problems, backup whatever you want to keep and clean install windows. Make sure you do not "reinstall" from within windows; boot with a usb install and delete all partitions then install. Once done, copy back whatever data files you backed up, install programs, install drivers, etc, etc.


That always works as a last resort


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

is there something i must backup or do i have to use a usb? cause i dont really have anything i need to have a backup and i dont mind losing some files


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

You don’t have to back up your files but they will be deleted


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

I am not calling you dumb but do you know how to clean install windows


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

User55555555587 said:


> I am not calling you dumb but do you know how to clean install windows


as if u mean by resetting my computer with the settings then yes, but if i have to install windows with a usb or something then no


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

here is a thread that explains everything on how to install windows from a usb https://forums.techguy.org/threads/doing-a-completely-clean-reinstall-of-windows-10.1235377/


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You do not have to backup anything. You make backups of data files you need ie docs, financial records, pics, etc.
When you do an install, it is best to go to the support site for your motherboard/system. Download the drivers you are going to need ie chipset/motherboard driver, sound driver, lan driver, etc. Put these along with any utilities you normally use ie CCleaner, Irfanview, Voodoo shield, whatever on a flash drive or external drive. 

When you already have all of the drivers you need, it makes any install go much easier.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Once you get it installed please reply back


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

can i just follow this toturial?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

You can but installing it from a USB drive completely resets it


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

User55555555587 said:


> You can but installing it from a USB drive completely resets it


then ill need to buy a usb drive


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

do you have an SD card


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

And if you buy a USB it needs to be over 8gb same as the SD card


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Here is a good deal https://www.amazon.ca/SanDisk-Ultra-Flair-Performance-SDCZ73-016G-G46/dp/B015CH1GTO


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

https://www.amazon.ca/Kingston-Digital-32GB-100-DataTraveler/dp/B00C5K8E1A


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

https://www.amazon.ca/Kingston-Digital-DataTraveler-DTSE9H-16GBZET/dp/B00DYQYITG


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

adrlian said:


> can i just follow this toturial?





adrlian said:


> can i just follow this toturial?


I would not. IMO attempting an install from within windows leads to more problems. Much better to boot with an install usb and delete ALL partitions on the system drive. 
Up to you how you want to proceeded.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

crjdriver said:


> I would not. IMO attempting an install from within windows leads to more problems. Much better to boot with an install usb and delete ALL partitions on the system drive.
> Up to you how you want to proceeded.


I agree, a fresh clean install is always the best recourse as that will ensure that you are not leaving anything corrupt behind.


----------



## adrlian (Oct 18, 2020)

After talking to microsoft support today and letting him override my computer he told me i needed to buy a new license key because the old one didnt work due to some changes of computer parts, which confuses me cause i havent changed any parts to my computers since i got it and windows worked fine for over a year but now suddenly it stopped working? if the parts already have been made changes to, how would it work untill now?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OEM type keys are valid with the original hardware ONLY. If your system came with win10, then it is an OEM type lic. 
You may well need to purchase a new windows lic/key however nothing stops you from trying the clean install and see if it will activate on its own. If it does not work, then you can always purchase the new key.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

adrlian said:


> After talking to microsoft support today and letting him override my computer he told me i needed to buy a new license key because the old one didnt work due to some changes of computer parts, which confuses me cause i havent changed any parts to my computers since i got it and windows worked fine for over a year but now suddenly it stopped working? if the parts already have been made changes to, how would it work untill now?


Hmm did you ask the Microsoft technician if changing the Secure Boot would affect that like it's a hardware change?

And to confirm, the product key on the computer is a windows 10 product key? If so what is the description of the product key (i.e. Windows 10 Home OEM, etc). Here is an example


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Before you buy a new key try to see if it will activate after clean install and if not buy a key.
P.S. do not buy those $5 product keys from EBay or sketchy sights


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

User55555555587 said:


> P.S. do not buy those $5 product keys from EBay or sketchy sights


Good point, dirty resellers are everywhere, the issue starts when "my key no longer works" lol


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Good point, dirty resellers are everywhere, the issue starts when "my key no longer works" lol


 I have definitely made that mistake before


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

User55555555587 said:


> I have definitely made that mistake before


The seller refused to give my a refund and kept saying it was a legit product key even though he sold my a windows 10 pro generic key


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

User55555555587 said:


> The seller refused to give my a refund and kept saying it was a legit product key


The key is indeed legit, but not for those to whom they sell it further.
Anyone can get legitimate keys from Microsoft and sell them around.

The old saying says: "Old tricks, new idiots"


----------

